# My puppy is missing teeth. Should I be worried?



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

I didn't take much notice before, but I just noticed that my 13 week old puppy seems to be missing some teeth. I'm not sure if he had them before and lost them or if he was just born without them; my assumption is that if he really is missing those teeth, then it's because he was born without them since they're missing symmetrically on both sides and on the bottoms too. I want to do PP with my puppy if he has the temperament, but if he's missing a lot of teeth, then I'm afraid it'll greatly affect his PP performance. Should I be worried?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's a thread on puppy teething.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-sure-when-they-start-teething.html


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog is not old enough to check the teeth -- 

perfect dentition doesn't matter for a PP dog 

temperament and training does

you should never need to have a legitimate real bite .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Even if he were to miss these permanent ones, he will have enough teeth to hold on, IMO. Deja is missing the lower ones in that spot next to her canines and functions pretty well. She doesn't need more teeth for me


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

Puppies have 28 teeth ( approx) and adults have 42, so its normal to see what looks like a "gap" between the k9s and the first premolar . As he grows and his jaw grows that distance will increase and look more obvious , until his adult teeth come in.

Puppies should have 3 premolars on each side of the Maxilla ( top jaw) and as adults 4 premolars and 2 molars. So you can understand why there is empty space 

As his adult teeth come in, should you be concerned i would head to your vet for dental rads to see if there is any embedded teeth . Missing teeth are not a problem, unless they are un- erupted. Then they can cause dentigerous cysts.

good luck


----------



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

griz said:


> Puppies have 28 teeth ( approx) and adults have 42, so its normal to see what looks like a "gap" between the k9s and the first premolar . As he grows and his jaw grows that distance will increase and look more obvious , until his adult teeth come in.
> 
> Puppies should have 3 premolars on each side of the Maxilla ( top jaw) and as adults 4 premolars and 2 molars. So you can understand why there is empty space
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

They will be teething (loosing puppy and getting adult teeth) from 4-6 months of age.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you take the dog to the vet when you first got him? I would think the vet checks the teeth.


----------

